# OCR XL frame....anyone have one?



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

*OCR comp XL frame....anyone have one?*

I am considering an OCR comp, size XL...........

I was wondering if any of you larger riders ever rode one, and what if any differences you noticed between L and XL . 

Also, any "inside info" on the OCR would be appreciated.

Thx!


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

bonkmiester said:


> I am considering an OCR comp, size XL...........
> 
> I was wondering if any of you larger riders ever rode one, and what if any differences you noticed between L and XL .
> 
> ...


I own a OCR 2 /05, XL and a TCR O composite LG. Very different indeed ! I'm 6"2


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

For my size (6'2), and my back is not very flexible, that why my OCR XL fits me really well. I am a bit more upright, very comfortable and in the meantime, the frame is really performant. love it. 
But of course, it's less nimble than a large OCR frame or the TCR, different bike. Mine was build all Ultegra, with FSA handlebar, seatpost and crank in carbone fiber and Mavic SL black. Beautiful. Compact frames are great for tall riders, I really love Giants road bikes.
On the other hand, my TCR O composite is a LG, just got it, but it seems less comfortable amd kind of crampier! Will see...
I hope this can help.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

bonkmiester said:


> I am considering an OCR comp, size XL...........
> 
> I was wondering if any of you larger riders ever rode one, and what if any differences you noticed between L and XL .
> 
> ...


I purchased an OCR comp2 earlier this month. I have put about 140 miles on it so far. It is an XL. I am 6'2", heavy (210 thanx to Christmas!). So far, it is all I hoped for. It feels huge compared to my 57 cm. Lemond Buenos Aires. Very comfortable.


----------



## OCRRider (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a 2005 OCR 1 XL and I love everything about it but unfortunately I have never ridden any other size. I am 6'2" and over 200 lbs and it has held up great. I currently have over 1400 miles on it and the only complaint I have are the cheap brake pads, which is an inexpensive and easy fix.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

can u post a pic?


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

*feedback*

Originally Posted by bonkmiester
I am considering an OCR comp, size XL...........

I was wondering if any of you larger riders ever rode one, and what if any differences you noticed between L and XL . 

Also, any "inside info" on the OCR would be appreciated.

Thx!

Hey Bonkmiester do you want inside infos or pics ? Leave us with some feedback. Tx


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

whiskers said:


> Originally Posted by bonkmiester
> I am considering an OCR comp, size XL...........
> 
> I was wondering if any of you larger riders ever rode one, and what if any differences you noticed between L and XL .
> ...


_*both actually*_...........let me explain:


by inside info i mean anything you OCR owners may have learned about the frames that would help me - eg commmon defects, if any. one year production run being better than another, stuff like that.
i'd like pics to see set ups. i am 6'4" with a 97cm inseam (yeah, i know - legs like a shore bird ). so if i run 180 crank arms, i am looking at showing about 21-22cm of seatpost i think. most road posts seem to be around 25cm, so that's only an inch of post inside the seat tube....hmmmm will need to sort that one out.
I could just go and try to get fit, but I am not ready to plunk down the cash, so I dont' want to waste the time of LBS staff......or maybe I am afraid they can fit me.......


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

bonkmiester said:


> _*both actually*_...........let me explain:
> 
> 
> by inside info i mean anything you OCR owners may have learned about the frames that would help me - eg commmon defects, if any. one year production run being better than another, stuff like that.
> ...


I was not sure myself, and I went to one of my LBS, and tried a XL OCR 3. Only the seatpost was more or less adjusted for my 6"2 and very long inseam, like a shore bird, took a 30 mn spin around the block, and I thought it was the perfect bike for me, unfortunately I wanted bettter components,the "ego thing" told me to keep only the frame and they build me a different bike. Love it, fits me great and go Giant.


----------

